# New mare to watch on marestare



## HGFarm (Apr 27, 2012)

Some folks here in AZ that are new to Minis have a mare due. They are not forum members but have their little mare up on marestare if anyone would like to keep an eye on her. The mare used to live next door to me but is now at a new home.

Here's the link to her camera...

http://www.marestare...php?alias=flinn

P.S. the mare's name is Olneys Oreo Moon Cookie. She is a granddaughter of NFC Dandy Moon Man.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 27, 2012)

What a little cutie. Any details?


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 27, 2012)

Unfortunately i dont have much in the way of details, but she should be due very soon. She is a little pinto mare my best friends next door raised and is bred to a jet black 30" World Top Ten stallion with a pedigree of champions, so should be a nice baby. They said she has a bag.... but dont know how much and they dont live close enough to run over and take pics. We always called her Cookie.

This will be her first foal.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 27, 2012)

I've got her up on cam and will watch as much as possible.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 28, 2012)

Cool thanks!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2012)

11.40pm and all is quiet. What a little cutie




that is a nice big bedroom too


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, she has a nice pen! The folks that bought her are very nice people and take really good care of the horses.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats good to hear! Hope all goes well


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 29, 2012)

She is busy eating but doesnt want to seem to stay in one spot and relax tonight.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 29, 2012)

Got an updated pic of her today via email... looks to me like she could have a couple of weeks to go.... her udder is not huge yet and needs to fill. But then, she is a maiden too and we all know how goofy they can be. Ok, so they can all be goofy, lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 29, 2012)

Are you able to repost the pics?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2012)

the cam has moved. she was quiet before and with your update I think we are safe to leave it until the morning


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2012)

cam is back


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is her udder from yesterday.. she is a maiden mare and the owner says her udder is going up and down- sometimes more full than others.


----------



## Eagle (May 2, 2012)

4.15am her door is open and she has gone.


----------



## HGFarm (May 2, 2012)

The vet was out today and they did an ultra sound. Baby is in breech position with a good strong heart beat. So still we wait..... I asked if she could sent updated pics of her udder off and on so I can post here.


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the update


----------



## HGFarm (May 3, 2012)

Michelle works in an obsteticians office and took home a portable machine, LOL I asked her if she took Cookie in to work. She appreciates those that are watching. Will have a new udder pic soon. The sire to this foal lives next door to me.... he is non fading jet black- about 30" and was World Top Ten and I believe Honor Roll as a yearling.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Laurie! She still has some shopping to do to fill that udder for baby. Hopefully she will get that baby turned soon, so we can all see this gorgeous baby!


----------



## HGFarm (May 4, 2012)

No change in her udder.... still looks the same.


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2012)

she was quiet all night.


----------



## kay56649 (May 4, 2012)

So exciting when a mare gets so close to foaling!!!!


----------



## HGFarm (May 5, 2012)

The suspense is just killer..... I think the last two weeks are just the worst.


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2012)

I agree, well the last month kills me. I keep checking their udders every morning praying in some improvement,



one of mine is 320 days and still nothing


----------

